# 4G for streaming..



## Quickz1130 (Nov 10, 2018)

I wondered if it was possible to stream off my 4g internet on my iphone.. I get really good upload and download.. Only thing is i have tried this before and i got extremely bad frame drops which made the stream laggy and choppy and started to buffer a lot for the viewers that came into my stream.. I'm not sure if streaming on 4g is doable but at the moment its the only internet i have as i live in area that can not get fiber.. As the house i live in is very old.. And asking if my area was ever gunna get fiber the answer was no because there is not high enough demand..  So  basically i tried to stream  just to chill and share some of my experiences in gaming...

Any help or suggestions would be great i do have unlimited data... But not sure why its not working i do hear that 4G can be very unstable..

I'm just hoping someone has some sort of information that can maybe get it to work for longer then a few minutes...

Thanks guys..

Quickz1130


----------



## Stream Advisor (Nov 13, 2018)

So your making wireless connection with your phone towards your pc with 4G?

Im going to do the best i can to make a good stream out of it.

What are the settings that you are currently using for streaming?

x264

Enforce Streaming Service : Yes or No?
Rescale output : Yes or No?
CBR ( only for streaming )
Bitrate ?
Use Custom Buffer size : Yes or No?
Keyframe Interval : 2 (Always)
CPU Usage Preset : ?
Profile : High ( Main = Streaming on a phone )
Tune : (None)
x264 Options : Empty

Edit : Do a internet speed test for me when ur using your 4G and upload it here when your streaming.


----------

